# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Corais duros - Ajuda

## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Como sabem mudei a iluminação do meu aqua para 8X80W, mas no entanto os duros SPS definham e vão morrendo. Os SPS estão a meio tanque, com PAR que ronda os 500 a 700.

Faço testes e tenho nitratos fosfatos e silicatos a zero.

No entanto, não se aguentam.

As algas pararam de crescer, o que vai de encontro ao facto de medir tudo a zero.

Não sei mais para onde olhar.

O que me surge é que os corais não tenham alimento nenhum.

O facto de ter os nitratos não detectaveis é prejudicial para a evolução dos corais?

Ajuda é muito bem vinda.  :Admirado:   :yb663: 

Vou hoje a Sesimbra apanhar agua para um TPA a ver se ajuda em alguma coisa. Já vai um pouco mais de um mês que não faço TPA.

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas.
> 
> Como sabem mudei a iluminação do meu aqua para 8X80W, mas no entanto os duros SPS definham e vão morrendo. Os SPS estão a meio tanque, com PAR que ronda os 500 a 700.
> 
> Faço testes e tenho nitratos fosfatos e silicatos a zero.
> 
> No entanto, não se aguentam.
> 
> As algas pararam de crescer, o que vai de encontro ao facto de medir tudo a zero.
> ...


claro que sim...
sem nitratos é prejudicial, agora nos reefs naturais vais ter nitrato a 0...ou extremamente baixos. (não detectáveis)
agora os corais nos reefs naturais têm outras fontes de nitrato como o zooplancton...e é por isso que se vão safando.

não digo para meteres nitrato, mas podias começar a dar comida aos corais...
ou arranjares mais peixeirada e subires os nitratos só levemente, po4, é que convém teres o mais baixo possivel.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Para não tirar conclusões precipitadas, uma foto do aquário e dos corais em questão dava  imenso jeito.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas António.

Humm ok, só se começar a dar comida á parva para subir os nitratos. Dou sempre de forma a que seja consumida rapidamente.

Qt a alimentos para os corais, aqueles produtos, A, B, C acho que da coral zuchen funcionam?

Ando a ver se compro as peristailticas em paralelo para fazer o doseador.

Que alimento recomendas?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Para não tirar conclusões precipitadas, uma foto do aquário e dos corais em questão dava  imenso jeito.



Ok, vou tirar.

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas António.
> 
> Humm ok, só se começar a dar comida á parva para subir os nitratos. Dou sempre de forma a que seja consumida rapidamente.
> 
> Qt a alimentos para os corais, aqueles produtos, A, B, C acho que da coral zuchen funcionam?
> 
> Ando a ver se compro as peristailticas em paralelo para fazer o doseador.
> 
> Que alimento recomendas?


não é comida para subir os nitratos, é comida para os corais...
nem precisas de ter nitratos se eles a comerem.

depois digerem e oferecem parte desses nitratos da comida para os simbiontes...
percebes?
se aumentar os nitratos um bocado até 5 ppm acho que não vem males ao mundo...

não uso nenhum alimento...
portanto não posso recomendar uma coisa que não uso...óbviamente...
sabes que uso o (ausência de escumador) que não retira o plancton da água, e se calhar até promove...
 :Wink: 
hehehe

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Então aqui vai:

Este não está morto, mas não mete os polipos de fora à + de 3 semanas:



Este era verde fluorescente, morreu:



Este ficou coberto de algas castanhas mt pequenas. Já não lhe vejo polipos pro baixo das algas:



Este chegou mesmo a estar em visivel crescimento após a nova iluminação, mas está a ficar só esqueleto.



Este é o mais resistente, mas praticamente já não abre os polipos. Era inicialmente castanho, mas qd veio para o aqua ficou cor de rosa.



Pronto, são estes os corais da minha desgraça...

As ricordeas multiplicam-se, o sarco e o lobophyton estão bem.

A Euphylia continua bem, embora me parece que não abra tanto.

As Xénias e o outro que parece uma ricordea em termos de formato, mas que não é, não me lembro o nome agora, tb estão bem.

----------


## António Vitor

> mas qd veio para o aqua ficou cor de rosa.


choque?
estavam habituados a muito menos luz...
será?

não quer dizer que não se adaptem, e até prefirem (depois de se adaptarem) mas se vierem já meio moribundos, podem não conseguir...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Pois não sei.

Os corais vinham todos bonitos...

Bem, vou buscar agua.

Até mais logo

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Hummm... interessante, mas infelizmente acho que não sei a resposta para o teu problema.

Mas vamos lá tentar discutir o problema, pode ser que apareça uma solução. E a gente sempre aprende mais um bocadinho, ou pelo menos tenta.

Se por uma lado parece que é por falta de nutrientes, por outro lado não se percebe como é que as Xénias estão bem (seriam as primeiras a definhar) ou euphyllias, sacro ou lobophyton. Esses também estariam a definhar. Portanto, a minha impressão é que não tens os nutrientes assim "tão" baixos.

Outra causa comum para isto estar a acontecer, poderia ser atribuído aos AEFW (planárias carnívoras).... mas também não me parece porque o padrão de "morte" não é típico. Neste coral percebe-se bem que o problema não é planarias:



Vendo essa mesma foto por outro ponto de vista, dá-me a sensação de estar a ocorrer um STN (Slow Tissue Necrosis), que é parecido com RTN mas de causas distintas.
As três causas mais frequentes, que eu conheço, de STN são: Variações muito acentudas da temperatura (o coral faz um bleaching, mas depois "pára" assim que a temperatura estabiliza), variações grandes de KH e por último níveis altos de fosfato. 

Uma causa mais rara seria a infecção por vírus ou bactérias. Tem havido alguns relatos de infecções desse tipo, como recentemente foi associado a morte de A. palmata a uma bactéria presente nas fezes de humanos. Mas estas hipóteses ainda andam a ser estudas e penso serem raras.

Outro (mais um) ponto de vista, é o facto de estar a ocorrer uma retracção de pólipos... Pode ser um peixe, pode ser "envenenamento" da água por um metal pesado. Penso que a resposta do problema pode estar aí. 

Portanto, tenho mais algumas questões:

- Tens algum peixe que potencialmente esteja a "bicar" nos corais?
- Tiveste alguma variação brusca (> 2-3ºC) de temperatura em menos de 24h-48h nos últimos tempos?
- Qual o teu valor exacto de fosfatos e que teste usas?
- Qual o valor do teu pH durante o dia e durante a noite?
- Qual a tua opinião sobre a tua rocha? Está boa, muito boa.... tem muita rocha morta ainda a "ciclar"?
- Salinidade está ok?
- Adicionas algum tipo de "trace-elements" ou outro qualquer elemento ao aquário?
- Tens uma osmose? Está a funcionar bem?

Uma hipótese mais rebuscada, é ser uma guerra química entre corais moles e SPS.

Um abraço,

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá:  João

Não acredito que a iluminação seja a culpada a não ser que tenha sido uma mudança brutal em relação ao que tinhas e que eu desconheço. Olhando para os valores que dizes ter no aquário deves corrigir se possivel a temperatura média tens actualmente 27ºC o que significa que estamos no limite máximo e o ideal era uns 25ºC para que com a iluminação chegasse no máximo aos 26,5ºC, o cálcio devia subir um pouco e aproximar-se dos 420 a saude da estrutura dos corais passa também por aí, quanto ás Tpa devem ser respeitadas tanto em espaço de tempo como em quantidade de litros para que o equilibrio da água se mantenha estável e não venha a sofrer grandes variações. 
Tirando isto falta dar de "comer" aos corais seja de forma for, existem aditivos que podem ajudar.
Para tentar perceber melhor a tua questão da iluminação gostava de saber o que tinhas anteriormente, quantidade e temperatura de cor se possivel.

Um abraço

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola João
Parece que o aquario esta a ciclar...pelo menos pelas fotos parece.
A iluminação não me parece, as hqi´s são muito mais agressivas e não é o caso.A não ser que as tenhas muito ou pouco tempo ligadas.
Quanto tempo as tens ligadas?
Falta de alimento não acredito, vou mais para a agua que está a entrar no sistema, ou para alguma bactéria.
Pelas fotos pode haver nudis ou planarias carnivoras, os corais aparentemente
parecem largar tecido por sinal de infecção ou fungo.

Tira um coral ainda bom e analisa dentro de um recipiente com agua.Agita o coral a ver se larga bicharada.

Utilizas carvão activo???Se não pondera o uso, que faz milagres.
Pode haver ai como ja foi dito, uma variação grande de qualquer coisa.
Adicionas algum quimico?

----------


## António Vitor

> Ola João
> Parece que o aquario esta a ciclar...pelo menos pelas fotos parece.
> A iluminação não me parece, as hqi´s são muito mais agressivas e não é o caso.A não ser que as tenhas muito ou pouco tempo ligadas.
> Quanto tempo as tens ligadas?
> Falta de alimento não acredito, vou mais para a agua que está a entrar no sistema, ou para alguma bactéria.
> Pelas fotos pode haver nudis ou planarias carnivoras, os corais aparentemente
> parecem largar tecido por sinal de infecção ou fungo.
> 
> Tira um coral ainda bom e analisa dentro de um recipiente com agua.Agita o coral a ver se larga bicharada.
> ...


talvez não seja mesmo a iluminação...
mas pode ser uma hipótese...ele disse que tinha 700 PAR o que é tipo a luz do sol ás 17 horas...na superficie....as T5 também podem provocar escaldões...podem...depende de como estavam habituados...

ele tem nitratos a zero, o que pode provocar fosfatos altos, e serem os nitratos a inibirem o crescimento das algas.
o aquário é realmente muito recente, e pode ainda não ter a tal flora microbial benéfica...

arranja areia de um aquário velho para ajudar a iniciar isso!
por exemplo...

outra hipótese envenenamento por metais pesados, dúvido....usas osmose?

----------


## António Vitor

só agora reparei nos valores dos elementos dele..

sim 27ºC está no limite de muitos corais, e para sobreviverem têm de estar muito bem aclimatizados...

cálcio está muito baixo, e pelo valor do pH e KH existe mesmo um desequilibrio...

agora vendo bem, acho que podem ser causas multiplas....
tentar corrigir para valores ditos normais...e ver a reacção dos corais.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Antes de mais, obrigado a todos pela vossa disponibilidade.  :yb677: 

Começando a responder às várias perguntas.  :SbOk: 

Ricardo Pinto:

Portanto, tenho mais algumas questões:

*- Tens algum peixe que potencialmente esteja a "bicar" nos corais?*

Não vejo qq sinal disso. Os peixes que tenho são: 
-hepatus;
-flavescences;
-Kole;
-Veliferum;
-Palhaços (maroon);
-Mandarim;
-Zebra goby;
-Chromis;

*- Tiveste alguma variação brusca (> 2-3ºC) de temperatura em menos de 24h-48h nos últimos tempos?*

Sim várias, esse tem sido um grande problema, controlar a temperatura. Nos dias de calor cheguei a apanhar o aqua a 30º. Teenho deixado o AC programado para arrancar 4 horas durante a tarde nos dias de calor para minimizar.

O estupido é que tenho um chiller parado avariado...

*- Qual o teu valor exacto de fosfatos e que teste usas?*

Os testes não detectam nada, mas logo, depois de fazer o TPA vou fazer novas medidas. Os testes são da Salifert.

*- Qual o valor do teu pH durante o dia e durante a noite?*

A sonda tá um pouco descalibrada para dar valores ao certo. Mas a variação entre a noite e dia ronda 0.2 creio. Mas não tenho certezas.

*- Qual a tua opinião sobre a tua rocha? Está boa, muito boa.... tem muita rocha morta ainda a "ciclar"?*

Bom, aqui acho que vou contar a História deste recomeço para melhor perceberes.

O meu aqua tinha sido re-iniciado em junho de 2010. Foi recomeçado nesta data com 100% de rocha morta. Teve a ciclar até finais de agosto. Depois por causa da mudança de casa, parei em setembro. Puz tudo num pequeno aqua com escumador e uma resun wave 15000, mas sem luz. A rocha ficou branca, o Lobophyton quase morreu.

Foi ligado novamente em Novembro com essa mesma rocha. A rocha pode não ter morrido completamente, mas foi quase. Ou seja, este começo foi com 100% rocha praticamente morta. O Aqua foi ciclado até meados de Dezembro, mas fez o ciclo com luz para tentar salvar o lobophyton. A calha trabalhava 4 horas no 1º mês passando a 6 nos seguintes até cerca de Fevereiro qd passei a 10 horas. Em maio passou a 12Horas.

Qd coloquei a nova calha, em Julho, passei ficou na mesma 12 Horas.

Sobre os peixes, os 1ºs entraram no Natal ( a minha prenda). Entraram os palhaços e o Zebra. O resto foi entrando aos poucos. O ultimo foi o Hepatus em agosto.

*- Salinidade está ok?*

Agora está, mas até março esteve mal. Tinha o refractometro mal calibrado.
Em todo o caso, os SPS entraram a meio de julho.

*- Adicionas algum tipo de "trace-elements" ou outro qualquer elemento ao aquário?*

Não nada.

*- Tens uma osmose? Está a funcionar bem?*

Sim e está. Foi trocados os filtros em Novembro e a menbrana em Julho do ano passado. Pouco ou nada trabalhou até Novembro. Desde aí uso normal para reposição. Em maio troquei o 5º estágio para um filtro especial NPS (nitrate;phosfate;silicate). Tinha sido detectados niveis altos de silicatos e pensou-se na osmose. Os silicatos chegaram a tar em 1.3.
*
Uma hipótese mais rebuscada, é ser uma guerra química entre corais moles e SPS.*

Eles estão afastados uns dos outros, isso acho estranho, mas tenho mt pouca experiência para opinar.


Joaquim Galinhas:

*"
João

Não acredito que a iluminação seja a culpada a não ser que tenha sido uma mudança brutal em relação ao que tinhas e que eu desconheço. Olhando para os valores que dizes ter no aquário deves corrigir se possivel a temperatura média tens actualmente 27ºC o que significa que estamos no limite máximo e o ideal era uns 25ºC para que com a iluminação chegasse no máximo aos 26,5ºC, o cálcio devia subir um pouco e aproximar-se dos 420 a saude da estrutura dos corais passa também por aí, quanto ás Tpa devem ser respeitadas tanto em espaço de tempo como em quantidade de litros para que o equilibrio da água se mantenha estável e não venha a sofrer grandes variações. 
Tirando isto falta dar de "comer" aos corais seja de forma for, existem aditivos que podem ajudar.
"*
Pois a temperatura como referi a trás, não tem corrido bem. Preciso de arranjar alguem que me repare o chiller.

*"
Para tentar perceber melhor a tua questão da iluminação gostava de saber o que tinhas anteriormente, quantidade e temperatura de cor se possivel.
"*

Tinha 4 x 80W sendo as lampadas 1x10000 + 2x 15000 + 1x blue todas da aquamedic.

Ricardo Oliveira:
*"
Ola João
Parece que o aquario esta a ciclar...pelo menos pelas fotos parece.
A iluminação não me parece, as hqi´s são muito mais agressivas e não é o caso.A não ser que as tenhas muito ou pouco tempo ligadas.
Quanto tempo as tens ligadas?
Falta de alimento não acredito, vou mais para a agua que está a entrar no sistema, ou para alguma bactéria.
Pelas fotos pode haver nudis ou planarias carnivoras, os corais aparentemente
parecem largar tecido por sinal de infecção ou fungo.

Tira um coral ainda bom e analisa dentro de um recipiente com agua.Agita o coral a ver se larga bicharada.

Utilizas carvão activo???Se não pondera o uso, que faz milagres.
Pode haver ai como ja foi dito, uma variação grande de qualquer coisa.
Adicionas algum quimico?*
"
Bom, o aqua praticamente um ano depois a ciclar acho estranho. Ainda fiz testes de amonia e nitritos até março e não detectava nada.

Qt ao carvão, sim uso, tem agora um mês de uso.

António Vitor:
*"
talvez não seja mesmo a iluminação...
mas pode ser uma hipótese...ele disse que tinha 700 PAR o que é tipo a luz do sol ás 17 horas...na superficie....as T5 também podem provocar escaldões...podem...depende de como estavam habituados...

ele tem nitratos a zero, o que pode provocar fosfatos altos, e serem os nitratos a inibirem o crescimento das algas.
o aquário é realmente muito recente, e pode ainda não ter a tal flora microbial benéfica...

arranja areia de um aquário velho para ajudar a iniciar isso!
por exemplo...

outra hipótese envenenamento por metais pesados, dúvido....usas osmose?*
"

Sim, uso osmose. Mas eu não detecto fosfatos tb.  :Icon Cry: 

*"
cálcio está muito baixo, e pelo valor do pH e KH existe mesmo um desequilibrio...

agora vendo bem, acho que podem ser causas multiplas....
tentar corrigir para valores ditos normais...e ver a reacção dos corais.
"*
O KH foi corrigido no inicio de setembro. Rondava os 6.4.

Finalmente reparei o meu reactor de Kalk e coloquei-o em funcionamento.

Depois disso ficou nos 8, 8.1.

Mais uma vez obrigado a todos.  :yb677:  :yb677:

----------


## António Vitor

Boas João!

Variações bruscas a 30ºC?
pois...
Os gajos gostam de tudo em equilibrio, e sem alterações bruscas.

Acho que como algúém aqui já disse, não é os valores anormais que matam, é a mudança repentina...
e parece isso ter acontecido n vezes...em vários parâmetros

Sempre tive mais problemas no verão, e é no verão que tenho mais oscilações de temperatura...agora tá tudo a 27ºC o meu, o que também é acima do normal, mas tenho AC, jó o liguei...
para baixar para 26...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Na minha modesta opinião.... o problema deve-se às variações bruscas na temperatura e no KH.

Tenta estabilizar isso e depois reporta aqui se o problema continuar. Em princípio a temperatura, a partir da próxima semana, vai estabilizar por si só. (Este calor nesta altura é de doidos!). O KH acho que deve andar entre os 7-8, estabilizado.

Como disse anteriormente, acho que esse tipo de "bleaching" é muito provável que seja da variação brusca da temperatura.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

A temperatura para já não consigo fazer muito, o AC minimiza, mas não resolve.

Qt ao KH, hoje vou fazer nova bateria de testes. Logo vejo em que pé estou.

Mas então quer dizer que estes estão perdidos, não há mt a fazer certo?

Qt ao alimento, vou fazer o doseador para eliminar essa variavel.

Mais uma vez, obrigado!  :SbOk:

----------


## António Vitor

> A temperatura para já não consigo fazer muito, o AC minimiza, mas não resolve.
> 
> Qt ao KH, hoje vou fazer nova bateria de testes. Logo vejo em que pé estou.
> 
> Mas então quer dizer que estes estão perdidos, não há mt a fazer certo?
> 
> Qt ao alimento, vou fazer o doseador para eliminar essa variavel.
> 
> Mais uma vez, obrigado!


já tive corais que ficaram completamente brancos...e tirei-os...quando passado meses reparo num polipo a despontar na base onde este antes estava e depois crescerem até ficarem lindos...
 :Big Grin: 
nada está perdido.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Não sou mt religioso, mas.... Deus te ouça.... :yb677:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas

A iluminação teve um aumento de 100% ou seja o dobro da luz e do calor emitido o que não é aconselhavel, deverias ter feito um incremento de mais 50% e passada uma semana p.ex. os outros 50% para minimizar o choque nos corais e eles terem tempo de se adaptar.
Assim pelo que contas aqui isso foi mais uma ajuda para influenciares o que já não estava bem porque ao aumentares a quantidade de lampadas também destes mais calor ao sistema.
Deves equacionar a reparação desse chiller rápidamente e acertar os outros parametros da água com calma para não afectares os vivos.
Já agora deixo-te aqui uma dica, quando se usa um ar condicionado para o espaço onde está o aquário, deve deixar-se ligado durante o dia com uma temperatura de 24ºC ou 25ºC desta forma a água do aquário vai arrefecer e tentar ficar próxima da temperatura do ar. É preciso ter em atenção que a água é um elemento com grande capacidade térmica o que torna lenta a perda de temperatura.

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas
> 
> A iluminação teve um aumento de 100% ou seja o dobro da luz e do calor emitido o que não é aconselhavel, deverias ter feito um incremento de mais 50% e passada uma semana p.ex. os outros 50% para minimizar o choque nos corais e eles terem tempo de se adaptar.
> Assim pelo que contas aqui isso foi mais uma ajuda para influenciares o que já não estava bem porque ao aumentares a quantidade de lampadas também destes mais calor ao sistema.
> Deves equacionar a reparação desse chiller rápidamente e acertar os outros parametros da água com calma para não afectares os vivos.
> Já agora deixo-te aqui uma dica, quando se usa um ar condicionado para o espaço onde está o aquário, deve deixar-se ligado durante o dia com uma temperatura de 24ºC ou 25ºC desta forma a água do aquário vai arrefecer e tentar ficar próxima da temperatura do ar. É preciso ter em atenção que a água é um elemento com grande capacidade térmica o que torna lenta a perda de temperatura.


por acaso desde que uso o tal algae scruber tenoh mais facilidade em manter a temperatura baixa.
Coloquei o Ar condicionado mesmo por cima do aquário é apontar as "laminas" para o aquário e em meia hora baixa 1 grau!
 :Big Grin: 
mesmo por cima quer dizer consigo apontar para o topo desde com uma inclinação de 45º.
está por cima mas a meio metro de distancia...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Boas
> 
> A iluminação teve um aumento de 100% ou seja o dobro da luz e do calor emitido o que não é aconselhavel, deverias ter feito um incremento de mais 50% e passada uma semana p.ex. os outros 50% para minimizar o choque nos corais e eles terem tempo de se adaptar.
> Assim pelo que contas aqui isso foi mais uma ajuda para influenciares o que já não estava bem porque ao aumentares a quantidade de lampadas também destes mais calor ao sistema.
> Deves equacionar a reparação desse chiller rápidamente e acertar os outros parametros da água com calma para não afectares os vivos.
> Já agora deixo-te aqui uma dica, quando se usa um ar condicionado para o espaço onde está o aquário, deve deixar-se ligado durante o dia com uma temperatura de 24ºC ou 25ºC desta forma a água do aquário vai arrefecer e tentar ficar próxima da temperatura do ar. É preciso ter em atenção que a água é um elemento com grande capacidade térmica o que torna lenta a perda de temperatura.



Boas.

Costumo deixar a 24º, mas só 4 horas, senão vou à falência...
O meu ar condicionado é tipo conduta, não dá para uma só divisão.

É bom porque deixa a casa toda á mesma temperatura, mas tem este contra.

Sim, tenho que tentar arranjar alguem de frio. Deram-me em tempos um contacto de uma pessoa de Odivelas, tenho que tentar a sorte.

Alguem tem ideia dos custos de uma reparação de um aparelho de frio?

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas.
> 
> Costumo deixar a 24º, mas só 4 horas, senão vou à falência...
> O meu ar condicionado é tipo conduta, não dá para uma só divisão.
> 
> É bom porque deixa a casa toda á mesma temperatura, mas tem este contra.
> 
> Sim, tenho que tentar arranjar alguem de frio. Deram-me em tempos um contacto de uma pessoa de Odivelas, tenho que tentar a sorte.
> 
> Alguem tem ideia dos custos de uma reparação de um aparelho de frio?


não consegues arranjar?
comprei o AC por causa da humidade no inverno, mas antes tinha cosneguido arranjar o meu desumidificador.
o principio de funcionamento é o mesmo.

bomba a circular gás e ventilador a arrefecer gás depois de aquecido...
em circulação interna
evapora condensa evapora condensa...
o que se partiu no teu?
se foi o tubo e o gás saiu é mais complicado.
retirar a bomba também é dificil sem teres de voltar a encher de gás.

chillers são pouco eficientes, porque a energia calorifica fica na mesma sala...
O ideal era que o calor fosse para a rua...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Pois, mas isso não tenho hipotese, o aqua tá na ponta oposta da sala. Tar a passar tubos para a rua é complicado. Se o ligar, fica ao lado do aqua e as janelas ficam sempre abertas tb.

O chiller julgo que não tem gáz.

Este é inversor, faz calor e frio e tem uma valvula que inverte o circuito, tb pode ser essa valvula. Ele qd chegou, chegou maltratado, tive que reparar o ventilador pq partiu e danificou um pouco o radiador (evaporador).

Eu tentava arranja-lo, mas não sei onde comprar material, além que, ele não tem torneiras para reabastecimento do gáz, tem que ser soldado acho.

Se alguem tiver links de tutorias de como mexer nisto, são bem vindos.

Entretanto acabei o TPA.

amanhã faço testes.

Foram 100 ltrs fresquinhos.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Qt aos elementos traço, qts preciso dosear? Vou começar a regatear as bombas, mas preciso de saber ao certo quantas preciso!  :Admirado:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

bom dia, João

Eu posso ver que reparação precisa o teu chiller basta combinares e passares aqui na empresa, não te garanto que tenha reparação mas como a minha actividade é essa dou uma olhada e digo-te se está condenado ou não.
Quanto a aditivos vai com calma em primeiro lugar vais tentar estabilizar o sistema e aproximar os parametros da água do ideal e depois então deves começar a adicionar alguma coisa que seja necessária e que seja uma ajuda para o aquário. Adicionar à pressa pensando que existe um milagre que vai resolver logo o problema pode trazer resultados ainda piores do aqueles que tiveste. 
Pela descrição que fazes da montagem houve aí algumas regras básicas que não foram respeitadas e depois fica dificil manter os corais, embora isso só se manifeste mais tarde quando pensamos que já temos condições para meter tudo o desejamos.
Um pouco de paciência nesta altura é óptimo.

um abraço

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ok Joaquim.

Vou  seguir o teu concelho.

Enviei-te PM por causa do chiller.

Obrigado e abraço.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Epa, realmente o aqua não pode estar mau de todo, tá-me a nascer uma euphylia na base da outra, mesmo no pé!  :Big Grin:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Efectuei hoje os testes.

O KH tava a descer, o reactor de kalk tava já sem media. O resto vai dar ao mesmo.

Os silicatos tenho 0.03, mas a aplicação não permnite esta resolução.

O PH não é 100% fiavel mas não deve falhar por mt. A sonda fez hoje a sua ultima calibração, cheguei ao limite de afinação. Mesmo assim ficou com um ligeiro desvio, não deu para mais. Tenho que comprar uma nova. MAs antes de calibrar dava ph 8.6! 

Está tudo na assinatura.  :SbOk2:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

João, acho que deves olhar ao seguinte:

- Suspeito claramente de valores indetectaveis de cobre. Que se encontram na rocha.

- 2ª  suspeita utilização de silicone com algum tipo de fungicida nos vidros.


como sugiro que resolvas?

1º arranjava um palote, tirava a rocha toda do aqua e punha no palote com uma bomba.

2º Tirava os peixes, para um local onde podessem estar 15 dias. ou vendia-os.

3º lavava o areao todo e colocava 7 ou oito kilos de rocha viva, nova ou de proveniencia boa.

4º  agua nova, passados 15 dias voltava a mudar 80 % da agua

esperava o ciclo acabar....

Não tenho dúvidas, que não será da luz, nem de nitratos a zero...

Abraço.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas Heitor.

Mas não faz sentido, senão tinha tido porblemas antes, nos outros setup's.

Este aqua com esta rocha, este é o terceiro restart.

Outra pergunta é, sendo cobre ou fungicidas, não devia pelo menos afectar gravemente a Euphylia?

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

João, se for em quantidades indetectaveis, pode nao afectar euphiliias e até pode nao afectar alguns invertebrados.

Apenas te quiz dar uma ajuda para teres outras fontes de intervenção, mas tenho uma suspeita muito forte no que disse pois a rocha parece estar em muito más condições.

Os metais como são pesados vão de imediato para o fundo do aquário, rocha etc...

Entendo que deves averiguar, existem testes de cobre se não quiseres comprar ve se alguem do forum tem que te empreste...mas analisa as várias vertentes.

Outra coisa que pode ser é fosfatos, mas dúvido...

Fica bem.

Irei estar atento ao teu post.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá João :Olá: ,

Os teus corais morreram em RTN ou STN? Se de STN, começava a perder o tecido a partir da base ou das pontas?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Não te sei dizer, não sei distinguir as doenças.

O que morreu totalmente, começou nas pontas.

O que está agora a perder tecido, começou na base ao meio.

Qt ao cobre, posso comprar um teste para ver, não custa nada!  :Wink:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas.
> 
> Não te sei dizer, não sei distinguir as doenças.
> 
> O que morreu totalmente, começou nas pontas.
> 
> O que está agora a perder tecido, começou na base ao meio.
> 
> Qt ao cobre, posso comprar um teste para ver, não custa nada!


RTN = Rapid Tissue Necrosis = Necrose rápida de tecido
STN = Slow Tissue Necrosis = Necrose lenta de tecido
RTN geralmente acontece de um dia para o outro, enquanto STN pode durar dias/semanas.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ok, obrigado pelo esclarecimento.

Então, o que morreu totalmente, teve dos dois.

Um doas lados foi lento, levou uma semana +-.

O outro lado, foi de um dia para o outro.

O que está a ir agora, é STN

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Ok, obrigado pelo esclarecimento.
> 
> Então, o que morreu totalmente, teve dos dois.
> 
> Um doas lados foi lento, levou uma semana +-.
> 
> O outro lado, foi de um dia para o outro.
> 
> O que está a ir agora, é STN


Algumas causas de STN são:

- Variações de temperatura acentuadas
- Temperaturas altas durante longos períodos de tempo
- Variações bruscas de KH (necrose de tecido a partir das pontas)
- Fosfatos altos ou mesmo redução demasiado rápido de fosfatos (necrose de tecido a partir das pontas)
- Valores de Ca fora do aceitável (e para mim são no mínimo 380ppm e no máximo 450ppm, sendo que em torno dos 410ppm será ideal)

Já tinham algumas sido faladas pelo Ricardo Pinto.
Se o teu valor de Ca é esse que tens na assinatura, eu começaria por aí.
Faz um boa TPA se ainda não fizeste entretanto, mas atenção aos parâmetros (temperatura e ph principalmente) devido a ser de alguma quantidade.
Coloca Carvão Activado se não estiveres a usar. Se estiveres e já tiver feito 1 mês de uso, troca.
Quanto aos Fosfatos se quiseres eu posso-te fazer o teste com o Photometro e podes ter uma melhor noção de que valores tens.

----------


## Hélder Quinzico

João, eu tive o mesmo problema que tu, via os LPS e moles a crescerem e os SPS a definharem, exceto alguns SPS resistentes que não definhavam mas também não cresciam. Tinha 7x39W num aquário de 105x42x45(cxlxp) com lampadas da ATI. Também tinha nitratos e fostafos a 0, kh a 9, Mg a 1350 e cálcio a 410, mas mesmo assim os SPS não cresciam.

A solução que pensei e que realmente estou a ver que está a dar resultados foi a substituição da água natural por água salinada Red Sea Pro. Desde que deixei de por água natural os corais estão bastante melhores. 

Que tipo de água usas, água natural ou salinada?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas Helder.

Agua natural de sesimbra.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

As ideias apresentadas pelo Ricardo inicialmente parecem-me fazer sentido, já que vi o aquário ao vivo.
Como causas!

Já como consequências e não tendo muita informação de STN, RTN seria mais rápido digo eu. Das últimas vezes que estive com o Jão disse que um dos corais me parecia RTN mas teria de ser mais rápido.

Resumindo: Muitas mudanças bruscas (luz, Calcio, temperatura, PH, etc...) e alguns dos corais são minúsculos  :Admirado:  Mas sinceramente não sei se há tamanho mínimo para um coral se desenvolver...

A minha sugestão é que estabilizes os parametros ao máximo (vem agora aí o inverno que ajuda na temperatura) e depois tentes novamente SPS's.  :SbOk5:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> Algumas causas de STN são:
> 
> - Variações de temperatura acentuadas
> - Temperaturas altas durante longos períodos de tempo
> - Variações bruscas de KH (necrose de tecido a partir das pontas)
> - Fosfatos altos ou mesmo redução demasiado rápido de fosfatos (necrose de tecido a partir das pontas)
> - Valores de Ca fora do aceitável (e para mim são no mínimo 380ppm e no máximo 450ppm, sendo que em torno dos 410ppm será ideal)
> 
> Já tinham algumas sido faladas pelo Ricardo Pinto.
> ...


Boas.

Tá tudo na assinatura, e bate certo com o que dizes, excepto fosfatos que para mim não são detectaveis. (testes salifert)

Se poderes me emprestar o teu aparelho de testes, é sempre mais um check ao sistema.!  :SbOk:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

> As ideias apresentadas pelo Ricardo inicialmente parecem-me fazer sentido, já que vi o aquário ao vivo.
> Como causas!
> 
> Já como consequências e não tendo muita informação de STN, RTN seria mais rápido digo eu. Das últimas vezes que estive com o Jão disse que um dos corais me parecia RTN mas teria de ser mais rápido.
> 
> Resumindo: Muitas mudanças bruscas (luz, Calcio, temperatura, PH, etc...) e alguns dos corais são minúsculos  Mas sinceramente não sei se há tamanho mínimo para um coral se desenvolver...
> 
> A minha sugestão é que estabilizes os parametros ao máximo (vem agora aí o inverno que ajuda na temperatura) e depois tentes novamente SPS's.


Sim, a chiller vai ficar para segubndas nupcias, precisa de um arranjo brutal que agora não posso pagar.

A temperatura tem variado mt menos agora. Mas falta o resto.

Tenho que descobrir a fuga de CO2 para reactivar o reactor de calcio.
O reactor de kalk tenho que andar mais atento, ficou sem media e não dei por isso. Resultado, o kh começou a descer.

Hoje aumentei o caudal da bomba de retorno ao aumentar as entradas e saidas de agua na UV que está no caminho do retorno.

Já oiço a àgua a entrar no aqua novamente. Com isto o escumador ficou tb com mais caudal o que fez subir um pouco o nivel de àgua dentro dele e tirar a espuma um pouco mais humida. A espuma estava mt seca e se calhar não tava a tirar tudo como deve de ser. O meu escumador é alimentado por gravidade. A bomba de retorno é uma OR6500, mas tenho uma fuga controlada para o refugio antes de chegar ao escumador.

Enfim, ando a atacar em todas as frentes.

Mais uma vez, obrigado a todos pelos inputs.  :SbOk2:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

A montipora confusa hoje meteu os polipos de fora, este coral era o que tava a definhar!!!

Será a recuperação à vista??? :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

A montipora confusa passou mais um dia a mostrar os polipos.

O reactor de calcio já se nota, o calcio subiu dos 350 para 395, o MG tá nos 1185, curiosamente desceu... Mas pode ter sido erro de leitura...

O KH passou para os 10.6. Julgo que isto é o resultado dos 2 reactores a trabalharem. O KH até aos 12 não há problema certo?

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> Boas.
> 
> Tá tudo na assinatura, e bate certo com o que dizes, excepto fosfatos que para mim não são detectaveis. (testes salifert)
> 
> Se poderes me emprestar o teu aparelho de testes, é sempre mais um check ao sistema.!


 :Olá: Amigo JoaoCAlves, é mais fácil trazeres um frasco com a tua água e vires até cá a nossa casa e serás muito bem recebido, mesmo ao final do dia durante a semana, como queiras.
Cumps
José Santos

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas José.

Agora perdi-me!  :Big Grin: 

Tb tens um aparelho igual?  :SbSourire2: 

Mas claro, obrigado pela oferta.

Vamos combinar isso então.  :SbOk2:

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> Boas José.
> 
> Agora perdi-me! 
> 
> Tb tens um aparelho igual? 
> 
> Mas claro, obrigado pela oferta.
> 
> Vamos combinar isso então.


 :Olá: De facto estás um pouco baralhado, mas é assim, eu sou o pai do Ricardo Santos aquele que já tinha oferecido a possibilidade de fazeres o teste, e é quando quiseres, para nós á noite é óptimo :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh

 :yb624:  :yb624: 

ok, obrigado  :Wink: 

a ver se consegui-mos combinar isso então.

Obrigado!  :SbOk2:

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Boas.
Esses valores ja estabilizaram?
Ja chegaste a alguma conclusão?

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Sim, temperatura sim.

O KH tive um deslize, como tinha Kalk e Calcio em simultaneo, e me distraí com os testes um dia, chegou o KH aos 14.1, passou de 7.6 a 14.1 em 5 dias.

Mas curiosamente, nada se ressentiu.

O coral que tava a definhar, montipora confusa, tem-se aguentado e já mete os pólipos de fora. Vamos ver se se safa. Qt aos outros, tudo na mesma. A Digitata continua sem meter os pólipos de fora. Tudo o resto excepto SPS está cada vez melhor. A Euphylia e os moles estão lindissimos.

Vamos ver como continuam a evoluir as coisas.

 :SbOk5:

----------


## António Vitor

Em relação ao chiller, uma TRG torre de refrigeração é tão ou mais eficiente...
 :Big Grin: 
Mais barata, menos consumo, tem o inconviniente de usar água como liquido de arrefecimento, e gerar muita evaporação.

Uma ventoinha com bastante potencia, apontada para a superficie do aquário faz o mesmo efeito...segue o mesmo principio.

Nunca tive dificuldade em baixar a temperatura do aquário mesmo com temperaturas de 36 em casa (antes de ter AC), ventoinha...agora a minha tem 60W.... representa uma centena de ventoinhas de pc...
 :Big Grin: 

Agora que tenho o algae scrubber aliei o útil ao agradável...
meto a ventoinha a 1 metro fora do aquário no chão apontada para o scrubber...
nem preciso de meter a ventoinha dentro da sump...
segue mais uma vez o mesmo principio das torres de refrigeração...e é para quantidade industriais de água a forma mais economica, e viável....

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torre_de_resfriamento

estas são de centrais nucleares, funciona mesmo!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Bom, hoje fui comprar um wrasses. Parece que anda praga a comer-me os corais. Nunca os tinha visto até hoje ter apontado uma bomba a um coral e ter saido alguns bicharocos branco transparente mt pequenos. Na loja explicaram-me que deverão ser Nudis. As minhas pocilioporas de repente começaram a perder tecido, ficando buracos, foi aí que desconfiei...

Comprei o Canary wrasse, vamos ver se ajuda...

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Sim, podem ser Nudibranquios  :Icon Cry: 
Nunca os tive felizmente, mas há know how aqui no forum suficiente para te dizer como te safares dessa praga!

Penso que tens é de atacar o quanto antes!

Fala com o Mota ou com o Basaloco, eles podem-te ajudar mais rapidamente!




> Boas.
> 
> Bom, hoje fui comprar um wrasses. Parece que anda praga a comer-me os corais. Nunca os tinha visto até hoje ter apontado uma bomba a um coral e ter saido alguns bicharocos branco transparente mt pequenos. Na loja explicaram-me que deverão ser Nudis. As minhas pocilioporas de repente começaram a perder tecido, ficando buracos, foi aí que desconfiei...
> 
> Comprei o Canary wrasse, vamos ver se ajuda...

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Os nudibranquios habitualmente só atacam as Montiporas, não atacam outros corais. As planarias carnívoras (os famosos Acropora Eating Flatworms) habitualmente só atacam Acroporas. Por isso fico intrigado com esses bicharocos que atacam pocilloporas, nunca  ouvi falar de pragas em pocilloporas, styloporas ou seriatoporas. Não consegues tirar umas fotos.

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Aos bicharocos não, saiaram e nunca mais os vi na coluna de água. Logo tiro ao coral.

Mas acho que fiquei sem peixe... Puz o peixe no aqua, e de repente no meio da rocha vi um turbilhão. Nunca mais vi o peixe... A unica coisa que tenho no aqua com aspecto de predador é uma lagosta azul que nunca a vejo, apenas apanho mudas dela de vez em qd... Mas se hoje à noite na tiver peixe á mesma, é pq foi caçado por alguma coisa...

----------


## Cesar Silverio

> Aos bicharocos não, saiaram e nunca mais os vi na coluna de água. Logo tiro ao coral.
> 
> Mas acho que fiquei sem peixe... Puz o peixe no aqua, e de repente no meio da rocha vi um turbilhão. Nunca mais vi o peixe... A unica coisa que tenho no aqua com aspecto de predador é uma lagosta azul que nunca a vejo, apenas apanho mudas dela de vez em qd... Mas se hoje à noite na tiver peixe á mesma, é pq foi caçado por alguma coisa...


Olá João,

Não entres em panico pois o wrasse deve estar enterrado no areão, ou se não tens areão, está escondido nalgum buraco.
A maioria dos wrasses dessa família dormem enterrados no areão e é frequente quando são introduzidos num novo aquário, ficarem enterrados durantes vários dias.
Descansa que ele vai aparecer; às vezes vêm com as horas trocadas (jet-leg) e demoram vários dias a adaptarem-se à hora europeia.

Abraço

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas César!

Ok, desconhecia essa faceta deles, deve ter sido isso então o turbilhão no areão.

Obrigado pela info!  :Wink:

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

esta foto foi o melhor que consegui, a máquina é fraquinha para estas andanças...

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-6...0/IMG_3649.JPG

Se repararem, existem falhas pelo meio do coral em que fica visivel somente o esqueleto.

----------

